# Colt cadet or 22 semi auto



## CPAwithaGun (Nov 9, 2013)

I own a Colt .22cal semi auto, I think it was called the Colt Cadet its in .22cal stainless steel with black grips. I shot it last along time ago does anybody know what kind of value it has?? it was manufactured mid-90s
Thanks.


----------



## Imabmwnut (Jan 1, 2015)

I've got one too. All the box says is Colt 22. I think it was later named the cadet. I have shot the snot out of that little pistol. Even put a scope on it. I can't seem to find the sights to remove the scope and get it back to original. Seems I saw one on gun broker last week for around $500.


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

No idea what the value is but a friend of mine claims his is the most accurate 22 he's ever owned.


----------

